# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  3D Print Fashion Show a Blast

## Brian_Krassenstein

What an amazing time we had yesterday at 3D Print Week in New York City.  At the tale end of the show, which we happened to have a booth at, Meckler Media and Materialise hosted a 3D Print Fashion Show.  The show featured items such as shoes, earrings, gowns, jewelry, and even masks.  One artist in particular stood out, named Melinda Looi.  She worked over a year on several pieces of her 3D printed ‘GEMS OF THE OCEAN’ collection, in collaboration with the sponsor of the show Materialise.  More details on all the pieces on display and how you can see them can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/58932/3d-print-fashion-show-2/


Were you able to attend the show?  What did you think?  Below is one of Looi's pieces:

----------

